# Integrado 74LS47 y Display PRoblema



## elio87 (Feb 6, 2009)

hola estoy haciendo un pequeño contador de números pares con el 74ls90 y cuya función es mostrar el valor en un displays de 7 segmentos. Mi duda es como configurar el decodificador de 7 segmentos 74LS47 para que me funcione el display. Ya me he leído el Datasheet y no me queda muy claro.

Os agradeceria que me echarais una mano, porque no para de darle vueltas y nada.
Os adjunto una imagen del circuito:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## emdj PT10 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola la paticas 3,4,5 son las de control del 7447 y las otras son entradas y salidas del decodificador y según observo los tienes bien colocados.

ahora te explico 

la patica 3 (LT) Lamp test: colocandolo en 1 habilitas normalmente el decodificador, ahora en Low(0) envía a tierra las salidas. esto es para comprobar el funcionamiento del display.

la patica 5: (BO) Blanking output: colocandolo en 0, apagará el display. en 1 estará en modo normal. banquea las salidas

la patica 4: (BI) blanking Input: blanquea las entradas en cero y en uno habilitas las entradas para que reciban los datos y puedan mostrarse en el display.

espero que se de tu ayuda.


----------



## elio87 (Feb 10, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias me ha servido de gran ayuda ya ok
 tengo solucionado


----------

